# fin rot



## fishyfan (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm fish-sitting for my parents, we have a 110 gallon reef tank and a 65 with a moray eel. Anyways it looks like our yellow tang and pajama cardinals are getting fin rot and I was wondering what is the best thing to use for them in a reef tank? Is there a specific brand of medicated food that works really well?


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

can you quarantine them?


----------



## fishyfan (Aug 10, 2006)

unfortunetely no, we only have the two tanks...


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You might just have to let it go and hopefully the fish will get over it. Or you start a quarantine tank. Do you have cleaner shrimp in their? They will help to clean the fish of any problems it has.


----------

